# Black & Decker Cordless Sweeper (leaf blower) £11.99



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Homebase have these on special at only £11.99.

18 volt cordless sweeper GW180










It's a nice size, and very light.

115mph - can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds good, bit think my neighbours would call for the men in white coats


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Off to Sainsbury in a min so I will pop in to homebase!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats tempting, very tempting!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG there going for £49.60 + £5.90 P&P on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Decker-...ryZ22655QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Went to try and get my paws on one, not getting any in until thursday. Then they will be up to £14.99, still worth it. Going to whizz down thursday and grab one


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Just got one from homebase at Crawley for£19.99 but wasnt going to argue.
really quite powefull when I had it charged up, should work a treat


----------



## telboy (Jun 28, 2006)

would make a cheap supercharger


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Petrol ones do.

Hard to fit under the bonnet though.


----------



## nigpd (Apr 12, 2007)

bought one today from homebase at £14.99 less 20% coz of special discount today only. Didnt tell my partner what it was for till now and she's just told me that there is no way i'm blow drying my car on the drive and if i want to I have to take the car down the road and do it!

She says I have a serious problem


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got me one from sixfields store £15, Bargain.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nigpd said:


> bought one today from homebase at £14.99 less 20% coz of special discount today only. Didnt tell my partner what it was for till now and she's just told me that there is no way i'm blow drying my car on the drive and if i want to I have to take the car down the road and do it!
> 
> She says I have a serious problem


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You do have a problem. It's called Detailers OCD.

Has she been on the phone to tell everyone yet. That's what mine would do.:lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very good price, I have been thinking of getting one of these. May just pop along to Homebase then :thumb:


----------



## nigpd (Apr 12, 2007)

spitfire said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You do have a problem. It's called Detailers OCD.
> 
> Has she been on the phone to tell everyone yet. That's what mine would do.:lol:


she's too ashamed to tell anyone


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I brought 2 on Sunday £14.99 each, one for the father in law for his garden and one for drying my car  
Looks like I've got a spare now though as he doesn't want it, he wants a vac/shredder one  

Darren


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

seems a pretty good price that, personally i would probably buy one but like many others i'm thinking the missus & neighbours would think i've gone even more mad than i am now, blow drying a car, craziness!

If I had a drive and didn't have to wash the car on the road then that'd be a different story, lol.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it powerful enough to work at that price???


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^115 mph its definately got some puff


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I might try one for that price.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just tried to get one. None round my area. 

They don't even list them on there website. Anyone got any ideas for any other cheap ones ?


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Just tried to get one. None round my area.
> 
> They don't even list them on there website. Anyone got any ideas for any other cheap ones ?


a hair dryer?


----------



## Stewart (Apr 12, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Just tried to get one. None round my area.
> 
> They don't even list them on there website. Anyone got any ideas for any other cheap ones ?


Would a 1800 watt mains one for under £23 be any good to ya? Clicky If someone already has one please let us know what it's like


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

lidls had one on for £30ish last week (2200 watt) and aldis have one on special next week too.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Got an 18v one today, the neighbours will be on the phone to the funny farm very soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart said:


> Would a 1800 watt mains one for under £23 be any good to ya? Clicky If someone already has one please let us know what it's like


Thanks for the idea but it's a bit BIG :doublesho really wanted a small 18v one.

As with most other people on here, the neighbours think i'm mad enough already without blow drying the car with monster garden blower 

If anybody can get me one of the Homebase one's i'd be very greatful


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone actually tried the homebase one's yet?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> has anyone actually tried the homebase one's yet?


Charged mine up and tried it last night in the garden, works well as a leaf blower/garden sweep :thumb: not tried it on the car yet though, maybe tonight 

Darren


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

These do seem to be well priced - they are £50 from Amazon, Tesco, Tooled-up.

Anybody who has bought one of these, can you take a look at the battery and post up details of the type/model?

I only ask because the replacement 18v batteries I have seen from B&D all seem to be about £40 - something to bear in mind when deciding between mains/cordless/petrol, unless the batteries for these can be sourced cheaper.

Although if you can find one for £11.99 I guess you just bin it if the battery goes, this is something that goes against the grain with me.

Steve O.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I managed to pick one of these up from the local Homebase too - an amazing price. I will give it a spin at the weekend. 
Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

I'm gutted,been to two Homebase's today and both sold out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

There were a few left at the Loughborough Homebase on Wednesday if it is any good to anyone.
They were £14.99 though


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

Not for me i'm in the north west and they were £14.99 too


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

They work well Video :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Just picked one up at Gloucester Homebase, not with the other leaf blowers but stuck in a corner behind the mowers. They were £14.99 but with a 30 day satisfaction/ 2 year guarantee it could just be the best value car care item I've bought!
I'm just going to leave a note warning the neighbours


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

got mine today as well.. only charged it for about an hour as i was to excited to try it  got the bonnet, roof and hatch all dry and a little of the drivers side to before it ran out.. not sure how it will fair on a full charge.. going to try it out tomorrow on my parents civic see how it goes.. it really is a true bargain !


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

i cant find one locally  i really want one too

they wouldnt sell me the display model, due to health and safety? they cannot sell any "used" electrical good. How stupid!! 

damn it!  anyone in wiltshire area finds one, buy me one please! lol.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Trune said:


> i cant find one locally  i really want one too
> 
> they wouldnt sell me the display model, due to health and safety? they cannot sell any "used" electrical good. How stupid!!
> 
> damn it!  anyone in wiltshire area finds one, buy me one please! lol.


Wheareabouts have you tried? The only Homebase I know near me is the one in Chippenham, although there is a large store in Frome that I found a few weeks ago.

Steve O.


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

will it completely dry the car ie replace drying towels?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

So does it actually dry? I would've thought it would have to be hot air for that? Or does it just push the water off and you still need to use a towel?


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> So does it actually dry? I would've thought it would have to be hot air for that? Or does it just push the water off and you still need to use a towel?





chargedvr6 said:


> will it completely dry the car ie replace drying towels?


from what i saw it kinda pushed the water about on the surface. but with so much force it all shoot down the bonnet and it was bone dry, guess it will depend on how well preped the surrace is, i still used my Sonus Der Wunder towel as well.. but at most the cloth was damp and not wet.. going to do a proper test it again on a civic tomorrow


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

No it won't actually dry the car, rather just blow the water off.
If your car is nicely waxed it will blow off the big beads nicely. I intend using it mainly to blow water out of all the crevices where the water pools - under the door window trims, around the mirror housing, in the wheel nut wells etc. Hopefully it will then prevent those annoying water runs.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

*testing complete*

Right so its time to review the leaf blower. After a quick test yesterday on my Leon was wondering if I had made the right choice, wanted to test it so without letting it charge fully I used it…found that an hour charged yesterday only gave me about 2 - 3 minutes run time.. So thinking that a full 3 hour charge would give me about 6 minutes I thought it wouldn't be enough for anything other than drying wing mirrors and door shuts. Put it on charge again yesterday and forgot all about it, at this point I will say I had no instructions in the box so not sure if the first charge was meant to be a long one or not. 
Used it today, what a difference:thumb: Test car is a 2004 Civic that belongs to my parents. Started from the roof, been 6 feet tall I found that my arms were not quite long enough at times to get a good angle on it, but still worked well... managed a good 90% drying with it.. Moved onto window and glass. Was great again, gave a nice streak free finish. At this stage I was doubting that battery but it was still going strong. Now I worked round the car, bonnet, rear hatch, wing mirrors, tops of doors, lower doors and finally door shuts and side skirts. With the battery still been good I even did the alloys and inside the arches. I reckon I achieved a good 80 - 90% drying with it. Must have used it for a around 15 minutes solid and the battery was still going well, for a laugh I even used it as a leaf blower and worked it on damp leaves  
Finally I used the Sonus Der Wunder and gave the car a final quick wipe down, it was barely damp by the time I had finished. I have to say for the money it's a top bargain, 
Here is a very bad 50/50 of my Sonus but it gives you an idea what I achieved, clue.. the left hand side is the dampest part of the cloth


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

Picked up mine today in Taunton they have 5 left:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have looked around here and no one has any


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

They had 2 left at Milton Keynes branch, I got one. 15 quid and had a 3 quid spend & save voucher. Result. Just hoping it works well now!


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

ive just tried the local salisbury one. dont really wanna drive all over the place finding one to find they are out of stock, as it'll cost me 50 quid in fuel in my car by the time ive done that! lol.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

My sister called to say they had them in the HB near her - Cippenham Lane/Twinches Lane near Slough, and picked one up for me.
It is only a couple of minutes from J6 of the M4

Steve O.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I used mine this evening. To be fair I'd only charged it for 1-2 hours instead of the 3 needed. I was a bit underwhelmed. It just seemed to push water around on the car and break it down into smaller beads but not actually woosh it off the car as I'd expected. It ran out after a few minutes. P'raps its unfair of me to comment until I've fully charged it....


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

It takes a couple of charging up sessions to get the battery fully up and running. Mines worked a treat the second time round


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I used mine this evening. To be fair I'd only charged it for 1-2 hours instead of the 3 needed. I was a bit underwhelmed. It just seemed to push water around on the car and break it down into smaller beads but not actually woosh it off the car as I'd expected. It ran out after a few minutes. P'raps its unfair of me to comment until I've fully charged it....


noticed the same.. see what i said in my little review above. glad i charged it over night made a load of difference well for me at least :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

it states in the destructions that,its not optimally charged till after a few sessions of recharging and also 3hours charge = 17 mins use,i grabbed the very last one tucked away in a dusty corner with a torn box lid(mint unit though ) so i haggled a pound off £10.99 as you do coming from yorkshire


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Big Bav....will see how it goes.

How come up norf it's 11.99 and darn sarf it's fifteen squid>??>


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Thanks Big Bav....will see how it goes.
> 
> How come up norf it's 11.99 and darn sarf it's fifteen squid>??>


the label on the box was an orange reduced sticker (due to discontinued stock so it states )£14.99 reduced to £11.99


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Thanks Big Bav....will see how it goes.
> 
> How come up norf it's 11.99 and darn sarf it's fifteen squid>??>


My sis did say that she thought there was a discount day/weekend next week so you might be able to get a 10-15% discount if you are that bothered (£1.50 to £2.25 off), but of course they may not have any left by then.
Apparently at her local store they are marked as reduced from £24.99 to £14.99 but online stores (Amazon etc) have them at £50.

Steve O.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just been to the Hedge end store and picked one up, they had 5 tucked away on a very high shelf which I just about could reach (I'm 6'4).

I'm not going to use it for the car, but am going to use it for leaf blowing!


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

anybody got the code that it comes under? Just if i phone my local one without it imight have problems!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just used this out in the back garden and as expected the battery life is rubbish, got about 3 minutes on full power (if that) and about 5 minutes before it was unusable.


----------



## waxworks monster (Nov 23, 2005)

Get yourselves down to your local tool auctions/ bootsales for a proper petrol job, lads.
I've just used mine for the first time and it almost entirely negates the need for the drying stage (which was always the longest part of my wash process)....
I'll soon have an acre of oak leaves to deal with so it was'nt solely a detailing purchase, but I can't see myself not using it each time, its that efficient....
200 mph apparently....

From another thread......

I read this thread after speaking to Johnny O over at Clean and Shiny HQ the other day (using a leaf blower was news to me ...lol....) 
so off I went to B&Q clutching my 29 English Pounds, when.......
I stopped en-route to check out the local boot-sale.........

and guess what I found.....

THIS BAD BOY.......










It was utterly filthy, smoking and'a spluttering with huge clouds of bright blue smoke coming out of its ass, but I knew the that symptoms meant too much two-stroke oil.....so, convinced as the seller was that 'it needs attention, mate', who was I to argue ? 
Instead I haggled the price down to the princely sum of £14. 

Back to the den, flushed out the system and cleaned the filter. Ran it until the smoke had subsided and gave her a quick detail.....
She now runs like new.......

Don't like shopping at B&Q much anyway, so I'm doubly pleased......


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i just went and blew off all the rain water off my car, its not as i expected, like has already been said, it kind of breaks down the bigger beads into smaller ones, it certainly pushes alot of the water off......

sheeting with an open ended hose is better imo


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

oh great, just nipped out and got the last one in MK, and everything thinks they're rubbish  Even if it doesnt get it all off, I hope that i can use it after foaming and rinsing in the winter, when the car really isnt clean enough for a towel...

oh well, even if its not, I have leaves to blow as well, and I'm sure it will dry the dog off


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I was never expecting it to blow dry my XC90 even though there is not much water left on it after sheeting with a slow running hose, it is quite good at getting the water out of the nooks and crannies that usually end spraying down the side of the car as soon as you drive off


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

to be honest, i don think these are used to dry your car totally.

i used my larger one just to get most of the water off, then i only had to use one towel to get the rest of the water.
Less contact with paint etc the better, and gets it all out of the little knooks.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Cliff said:


> I was never expecting it to blow dry my XC90 even though there is not much water left on it after sheeting with a slow running hose, it is quite good at getting the water out of the nooks and crannies that usually end spraying down the side of the car as soon as you drive off


Totally agree. If it sorts the "wing mirror runs" I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I did half of my small garden which is great, I can manage charging it twice in a day as it only takes 3 hours.


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Got mine this evening for 9.99  delighted. also took out the 3 year warrenty for £2.98. complete bargin


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> My sister called to say they had them in the HB near her - Cippenham Lane/Twinches Lane near Slough, and picked one up for me.
> It is only a couple of minutes from J6 of the M4
> 
> Steve O.


Picked one up from here today (cheers SteveOC for the tip off), only three left now.

Maccaa


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

i got one from hedge end today. thanks for suggesting it! luckily i was passing it at work.

they have 3 left on high shelf!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

the mrs's job for morrow i think

my did she laugh when i told her what it would be used for :lol:


----------



## Marcy (Sep 9, 2007)

i used mine for the first time during the week on a customers car, great for getting water out of door shuts, mirrors and lights etc. best £15 that i have ever spent i think. On the first charge it only lasted about 7 minutes, hopefully that'll improve over the next few charges.


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

got one mine was £19.99 though, still a bargain though!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried mine again this weekend after a full charge. It got some water out of door shuts, mirrors etc. but not noticably better than soaking up with a drying towel and more hassle in terms of remembering to charge for 3 hours or whatever before/after every use. I think a much more powerful one that you could just plug in might be worth it but for me I don't think it is great, what can you expect for 14 quid....I can see why they are that price.


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

just checked my reciept and it was £14, bonus!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I tried mine again this weekend after a full charge. It got some water out of door shuts, mirrors etc. but not noticably better than soaking up with a drying towel and more hassle in terms of remembering to charge for 3 hours or whatever before/after every use. I think a much more powerful one that you could just plug in might be worth it but for me I don't think it is great, what can you expect for 14 quid....I can see why they are that price.


Well, the RRP is more than FOUR times the £14 that Homebase are charging for them, and even now Amazon (and at least 2 other online retailers) have them on at £50, so no need to feel too hard done by.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-GW180-Cless-Sweeper/dp/B0001IX5VC

Might find other uses for it too........

Steve O.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Might put mine on ebay and see if I can turn a profit.


----------



## jonnygearbox (Sep 18, 2007)

i get paid on friday or i might pop up tonyt and get one  i think the parents are for buying me a porter cable


----------

